# My wristwatch portfolio



## y75stingray (Jun 23, 2012)

This is my portfolio of wristwatches and jewelry. I learned a ton from this site over the years and heres are the results, take a look!

Jewelry/watch photography on the Behance Network


----------



## Mot (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow! You've got some really fine work on there! Would you mind me asking where the main places you learned from are, I know this website has loads of people saying work is either great or terrible but you must have had books or favourite websites?


----------



## y75stingray (Jun 23, 2012)

Mot said:


> Wow! You've got some really fine work on there! Would you mind me asking where the main places you learned from are, I know this website has loads of people saying work is either great or terrible but you must have had books or favourite websites?




Thank you, First and honestly this is the first forum I found when I became interested in product photography. Many of the users on this forum are more than generous with their knowledge. Second the book light, science and magic. It supplies all the fundamentals you will need to know to become a great photographer. third Research research research!! Google is the most powerful tool anyone can posses these days. There are soooo many fantastic blogs and forums. It's truly hard to keep track of what I learned from where. One that recall sticks in my head was an Atlanta based photographer named Alex Koloskov. He is an extremely talented product photographer. I would recommend following his blog.


----------



## joel28 (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice shots!


----------



## JSEdmonds (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm always impressed by people who can take high quality photos of jewelry and watches. Very nicely done!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice! Only suggestion I have is for the pic with the model: clean up the stray hairs around her chest.


----------



## y75stingray (Jun 26, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> Very nice! Only suggestion I have is for the pic with the model: clean up the stray hairs around her chest.




Funny you should say that I was recently thinking to myself " I wish I would have spent more time cleaning up the hairs around her chest" I suppose iI will have to do that, Thanks!


----------



## Cpi2011 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow great collection and naturally nice photo. Mind blowing jewelary here. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 27, 2012)

Sure thing  Seriously, great work!

"Hairs around chest" sounds like chest hair... I couldn't come up with anything else to explain what I meant though!


----------



## independentDEM (Aug 5, 2012)

nice work. As a person that loves watches you really brought out some great details in the selected pieces.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow.... those are great and the lighting was really really impressive.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 5, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Wow.... those are great and the lighting was really really impressive.


Indeed; excellent!


----------

